# Ongoing Eir Broadband Problem



## Anfra20 (30 Jan 2020)

Just wondering if anyone has had a similar issues or knows of someone who has and has any advice.

We have ongoing broadband issues for years now but it’s gotten worse over the last 2 years.  We are with Eir and have one of their new better/improved modems since mid-December which we thought would improve the problem but it’s as bad as ever.  Our line is not showing up any faults so sending out a Technician will cost €150.
They have sent out the Technician several times in the past but with no fault showing up this time it’s not really an option.  The Technician was very helpful and pretty much left scratching he’s head as to what is causing the problem, he moved the modem to directly where the cable comes into the house from where it was.

It would improve slightly after he tried different things but within a week would start to deteriorate again, the internet keeps dropping several times a day sometimes for hours. 

The last phone call to Eir, I got someone who was helpful after going through it all with him, he said it’s bizarre our lights don’t even go out on the new modem when it drops, which he said doesn’t make sense, he couldn’t find any problem but could see that it’s dropping.

Eir changed the line from underground a few years ago to overhead but it hasn’t made any difference.  We have a point/box/exchange, (not sure what it’s called) about 4 meters away, he said the cable from that box is copper, but if there was a problem with it our neighbours would be having similar problems and they’re not.  

He said the only thing he can think of is emailing Open Eir.

Would be grateful for any advice.


----------



## Páid (30 Jan 2020)

I assume you are connecting devices to the router via wifi. 

When you have connectivity problems over wifi do you have similar problems when a laptop (for example) is connected via a lan cable?


----------



## Ceist Beag (30 Jan 2020)

As Paid said, is the issue only with WIFI connections? We received a new Modem from Eir late last year and my phone kept disconnecting from the WIFI connection. All other devices were fine, only mine had the issue. It turns out, after much Googling and head scratching, that the issue was that the new Modem had both IPv4 and IPv6 enabled and my phone (a Motorola G4) was continually getting confused about which was the better connection - or something like that! Once I disabled IPv6 it all worked fine. Have a look under the Internet Connections settings on your modem if it sounds like a similar problem.


----------



## Leo (30 Jan 2020)

As Paid says, you need to establish what performance are you getting with a laptop / desktop plugged into the router with a cable. Once you know that, next steps will be clearer. Eir can test the line to the modem, so if they're saying there's no fault, there's a good chance your problem is down to wifi issues (quality, interference) or on contention / line capacity.


----------



## Buddyboy (30 Jan 2020)

hi Anfra20, where are you located? I'm in Carrigaline

I am having similar problems where the internet connection is dropping.  There is fiber to the box, then overground cable to the router.
When it happens, the internet light on the modem goes out (hence it isn't internal), and the phone line is still fine.  The cabled computer tells me that there is not internet service at the modem.

This happened yesterday, for around 15 minutes while I was working from home. Modem reset/reboots had no success. It eventually came back on it's own accord, while I was going through the eir fault checking automated menu on the phone.

It appears to happen randomly, normally only for a few minutes.


----------



## Ceist Beag (30 Jan 2020)

Buddyboy that sounds like the issue we had before we got the new modem (which I referred to in my earlier post). The solution for us was a new modem. Eir had one out to me within a week once I had logged the fault and went through the online chat rigmarole to confirm the issue. Is your modem an older one?


----------



## Buddyboy (30 Jan 2020)

Hi Ceist Beag,
no, the modem was replaced last year when we upgraded to fiber.  On saying that, if it continues to act up, I might place a call and get it replaced.
Off the top of my head, the modem is a Zycel F1000.


----------



## Anfra20 (31 Jan 2020)

Páid said:


> I assume you are connecting devices to the router via wifi.
> 
> When you have connectivity problems over wifi do you have similar problems when a laptop (for example) is connected via a lan cable?


Thanks for reply Paid, I haven't connected the Desktop with the cable, don't have a laptop but will try that tomorrow as Desktop is downstairs and modem upstairs.


----------



## Anfra20 (1 Feb 2020)

Ceist Beag said:


> As Paid said, is the issue only with WIFI connections? We received a new Modem from Eir late last year and my phone kept disconnecting from the WIFI connection. All other devices were fine, only mine had the issue. It turns out, after much Googling and head scratching, that the issue was that the new Modem had both IPv4 and IPv6 enabled and my phone (a Motorola G4) was continually getting confused about which was the better connection - or something like that! Once I disabled IPv6 it all worked fine. Have a look under the Internet Connections settings on your modem if it sounds like a similar problem.


Thanks for reply Ceist Beag, all our devices lose connection so I don't think that's our issue.


----------



## Anfra20 (1 Feb 2020)

Leo said:


> As Paid says, you need to establish what performance are you getting with a laptop / desktop plugged into the router with a cable. Once you know that, next steps will be clearer. Eir can test the line to the modem, so if they're saying there's no fault, there's a good chance your problem is down to wifi issues (quality, interference) or on contention / line capacity.


Hi Leo, I think you're right it's down to wifi issues, I've started moving the netgear extender to different locations and monitoring how many reception bars decrease/increase, from what I'm observing if the extender is in the room with on the ground floor where the tv is (this room is at one end of the house)  we get a strong enough signal to cast to the tv but when I go to the room at the other end of the house (approx 15 metres) where the Desktop is, it drops, removing the extender and plugging the room where the Desktop is I then get a pretty of signal, have only started trying this out this morning so will see how it goes, so far it's not dropping.
So moving the extender around might be the solution and then maybe getting a second one later on might work.  We also have hollowcore upstairs which probably isn't helping.


----------



## Anfra20 (1 Feb 2020)

Buddyboy said:


> hi Anfra20, where are you located? I'm in Carrigaline
> 
> I am having similar problems where the internet connection is dropping.  There is fiber to the box, then overground cable to the router.
> When it happens, the internet light on the modem goes out (hence it isn't internal), and the phone line is still fine.  The cabled computer tells me that there is not internet service at the modem.
> ...


Hi Buddyboy, I'm in Galway, I think we are having two problems which was confusing, I think similar to you the internet was dropping as when rang Eir they could see it had dropped occasionally but as my reply post to Leo earlier, I think the 2nd problem was the internal wifi signal is weak and now moving the extender to the room where needed looks like it is helping but suspect we will still like you have random internet drops but they usually return and don't remain down for hours at a time.


----------



## Leo (3 Feb 2020)

Anfra20 said:


> So moving the extender around might be the solution and then maybe getting a second one later on might work.



If you're getting into the second extender realm, you might be better off looking at a mesh setup.


----------



## Ceist Beag (3 Feb 2020)

Or alternatively use powerline adaptors which are a cheaper solution and mean you don't need to rely on WIFI.


----------



## Buddyboy (3 Feb 2020)

hi Anfra20.  The internet dropped again today for a few minutes. The internet light on the router showed red.  So, I'm going to place a call with Eircom to see if I can swap out the router.

Regarding wifi, I have a wifi extender. One of the ones that is incorporated into  a double socket.  No problems with wifi.

I had a powerline extender but it wasn't that good.  On investigation, it was a combination of old wiring, and the router and extender end/out were on two different rings, so went thought the RCDs in the fusebox. This caused abominable speeds.  This of course would not be an issue if you are on the same electrical ring for both the router and extender.


----------



## Anfra20 (10 Mar 2020)

Ceist Beag said:


> Or alternatively use powerline adaptors which are a cheaper solution and mean you don't need to rely on WIFI.


Hi Ceist Beag, thank you will check that out for future use, another factor was my mobile phone  Huawei P20 Pro,  by pressing WPS on my phone and then on the extender I'm able to get wifi connection that doesn't keep dropping now.


----------



## Doug C2 (26 Jul 2020)

Hi Anfra20 or anyone else with the same problem - did you get your problem with broadband sorted. I am with Eir and my internet has been dropping every day for a few minutes or a few seconds regularily. I had an engineer call and he told me I had a faulty filter on the phone line. He changed that and since then my connecion is even wose dropping for a couple of hours at a time. I work at home and it has become almost impossible to conduct business. I hope you can advise me. I was thinking of changing providers as Eir dont really have a customer service approach in the normal sense of the word.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (26 Jul 2020)

Doug C2 said:


> I hope you can advise me.



*Have a read:*
https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threa...mpany-in-ireland-for-customer-service.218215/


----------



## Purple (29 Jul 2020)

Leo said:


> If you're getting into the second extender realm, you might be better off looking at a mesh setup.


I use  the TP-Link Deco P9. Fantastic performance.


----------



## Ualtar (30 Aug 2020)

Doug C2 said:


> Hi Anfra20 or anyone else with the same problem - did you get your problem with broadband sorted. I am with Eir and my internet has been dropping every day for a few minutes or a few seconds regularily. I had an engineer call and he told me I had a faulty filter on the phone line. He changed that and since then my connecion is even wose dropping for a couple of hours at a time. I work at home and it has become almost impossible to conduct business. I hope you can advise me. I was thinking of changing providers as Eir dont really have a customer service approach in the normal sense of the word.



I have the same problem with Vodafone Siro and I was thinking to change back for Magnet Networks. It is 50 euros a month and for 3 years I have never had to call them with any connectivity issues. Everything started when I moved in to Swords I took someone's else ownership for Vodafone. A mistake I do regret it.


----------



## GerryGlenageary (14 Feb 2021)

Ceist Beag said:


> As Paid said, is the issue only with WIFI connections? We received a new Modem from Eir late last year and my phone kept disconnecting from the WIFI connection. All other devices were fine, only mine had the issue. It turns out, after much Googling and head scratching, that the issue was that the new Modem had both IPv4 and IPv6 enabled and my phone (a Motorola G4) was continually getting confused about which was the better connection - or something like that! Once I disabled IPv6 it all worked fine. Have a look under the Internet Connections settings on your modem if it sounds like a similar problem.


I had a similar problem with the EIR F3000 modem with my Motorola phone constantly disconnecting from the WiFi signal after 5 seconds being connected even though my laptop had no such problem. It was fixed similar to above by disabling IPv6 by logging into the F3000 modem settings page as follows: 
1. Enter 192.168.1.254 in Chrome or any browser. Login with user "admin" and password as for your WiFi (see label on your F3000 modem). 
2. Click on "Internet Connectivity"
3. Click on "IPv6"
4. Switch "Enable" to "OFF"
IPv6 may be replacing IPv4 in a few years, so best to save these instructions in case you need to switch back in the future.


----------

